# What codes should I use



## Gonzaga (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello,

I'm planning to take the SE exam in October 2021,and I heard there might be a chance of changing the code reference starting fall 2021, so which code year you suggest to use for example IBC 2015 vs. IBC 2018


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Jan 13, 2021)

Gonzaga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to take the SE exam in October 2021,and I heard there might be a chance of changing the code reference starting fall 2021, so which code year you suggest to use for example IBC 2015 vs. IBC 2018


I think because of COVID they delayed the code change for the April 2021 exam. I'm predicting that they will change the codes for October 2021 and use IBC 2018. On a side note, at least for concrete both IBC 2015 and 2018 use ACI 318-14.


----------



## psustruct (Jan 13, 2021)

ASCE 16 seismic has many changes. And AISC 16 has a few changes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 15, 2021)

psustruct said:


> ASCE 16 seismic has many changes. And AISC 16 has a few changes.


AISC 16 has a few changes that have bit us in the butt on shops lately, since our code is still technically using the red book, but a lot of fabricators have gone to 16.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 31, 2021)

psustruct said:


> ASCE 16 seismic has many changes. And AISC 16 has a few changes.


 And apparently many changes to wind also?


----------



## Manufacturingman (Mar 12, 2021)

This is a question I have also. You can see the changes from issue to issue. Since I own my own firm (I'm a Mechanical PE prepping to take the SE), I'd rather just buy the newer codes than have to buy twice.
Did anyone use 7-16 on the SE, though they call out the 7-10 code specifically?
Or any other code, i.e. IBC?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 12, 2021)

They are likely to ask questions that could be answered differently based on the code version. Plus I think you would be hosed in the afternoon in terms of using the procedure they are looking for.


----------



## EBAT75 (Mar 13, 2021)

The last few code cycles have seen reversion to some items from even previous codes, UBC 1997 for instance. Also, some are even dropped, for example an equation for continuity plates in SMF in the 2016 version. In short, it is easy to get our memory to lapse and keep overriding a change and get a U in the afternoon and get torpedoed.


----------



## Titleistguy (Mar 14, 2021)

Why would you take a test from an agency that is code based and then not use the code specifically required by said agency??

What do you think some of their questions would be?? I wouldn’t be shocked if some of the question trap answers contain outputs from other codes.

Also look how wind or the load combinations changed from 7-05 to 7-10, and now to 7-16... 

Or how 7-10 uses rho for xfer forces (12.3.3.4) and how 7-16 calls for omega... things like that.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (May 2, 2021)

New Design Standards starting this Oct 2021 exam:


----------

